# OPPTIMUM participants



## AP

The trial is now over, but for those on the forum that participated, the results are now published

https://www.facebook.com/Opptimum/posts/1097056560325460?pnref=story

You can also contact them to find out if you were on the progesterone or placebo now. 

Turns out I was on the progesterone with Tori - not sure how i feel!


----------

